# Nymph (Sora no Otoshimono) vs. Black Bolt (Marvel)



## Endless Mike (Jan 4, 2011)

How this goes?


----------



## Big Bοss (Jan 4, 2011)

Can she survive when Black Bolt starts reciting the alphabet?


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jan 4, 2011)

I came into this thread expecting tits.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 4, 2011)

skiboydoggy said:


> I came into this thread expecting tits.



Neither combatant here has them


----------



## Xelloss (Jan 4, 2011)

But 1 of them is a loli robot with trouble understanding human emotions


----------



## Big Bοss (Jan 4, 2011)

> Loli robot





> Loli robot





> Loli robot


**


----------



## Big Bοss (Jan 4, 2011)

skiboydoggy said:


> I came into this thread expecting tits.



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Nihilistic (Jan 4, 2011)

^ Broken link.

If it had a loli robot in it, let it stay that way.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 4, 2011)

Black Bolt wins just out of principle


----------



## Big Bοss (Jan 4, 2011)

Nihilistic said:


> ^ Broken link.
> 
> If it had a loli robot in it, let it stay that way.



I will never post a loli robot   it had tits like Sky requested


----------



## Nihilistic (Jan 4, 2011)

Grαhf said:


> I will never post a loli robot   it had tits like Sky requested



You're a good man


----------



## Thor (Jan 4, 2011)

Black Bolt recites an opera. Time and Space rip in half.


----------



## raphxenon (Jan 4, 2011)

you didn't read what can nymph do do you?


*Spoiler*: __ 






















HEGE HEGE HOGE


----------



## Weather (Jan 4, 2011)

raphxenon said:


> you didn't read what can nymph do do you?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



What the... fuck happened since I missed a couple chapters?


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 4, 2011)

Blackbolt wins all the same


----------



## Thor (Jan 4, 2011)

raphxenon said:


> you didn't read what can nymph do do you?



You didn't read what Blackbolt can do did you?


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jan 5, 2011)

raphxenon said:


> you didn't read what can nymph do do you?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

OH

WOW

THAT

Tears man

Tears of laughter

That was so stupid

Even the Merlion got Hoge'd


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 5, 2011)

That feat was actually the reason I made this thread

Although I still think Black Bolt's voice is a bit more powerful


----------



## Shade Impulse (Jan 5, 2011)

Black Bolt's was more powerful, but Nymph's seemed to have more range. Unless Black Bolt's voice went farther than I've seen. :/


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 5, 2011)

IIRC it reached across the universe to call a Celestial


----------



## Shade Impulse (Jan 5, 2011)

Well, that shut me up pretty nicely.


----------



## Thor (Jan 5, 2011)

Shade Impulse said:


> Black Bolt's was more powerful, but Nymph's seemed to have more range. Unless Black Bolt's voice went farther than I've seen. :/



It ripped hole in time and space 7 parsecs across.


----------



## Shade Impulse (Jan 5, 2011)

Wouldn't it of been this T-bomb that made that hole?

EDIT: Unless you're  talking about something not in those scans.


----------



## Thor (Jan 5, 2011)

Shade Impulse said:


> Wouldn't it of been this T-bomb that made that hole?
> 
> EDIT: Unless you're  talking about something not in those scans.



The T-Bomb which is wholly powered by Blackbolts voice.


----------



## Shade Impulse (Jan 5, 2011)

Powered by his voice yes. I fail to see why they would need the bomb at all if he could just do it with his voice though. :/


----------



## Thor (Jan 5, 2011)

Shade Impulse said:


> Powered by his voice yes. I fail to see why they would need the bomb at all if he could just do it with his voice though. :/



Because the bomb has terrigen crystals in it and it was supposed to make all the Shi'ar inhuman not blow a hole in time and space, but Vulcan's energy caused instabilities in the bomb.


----------



## Shade Impulse (Jan 5, 2011)

Thank you for the clarification.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 8, 2011)

Bump, also, this thread has been changed to a karaoke contest


----------



## Thor (Jan 8, 2011)

Black Bolt's voice is apparently beautiful.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 8, 2011)

Super Paradise Song was destroying planet after planet it also damaged the sun a little bit





To this add that Nymph's special ability is to hack reality. I see her winning if the PIS and CIS that somehow prevents angeloids to actually use their reality warping abilities in the manga fights isnt present.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 8, 2011)

that feat has already been posted

still yawntastic compared to Black Bolt


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 8, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> that feat has already been posted
> 
> still yawntastic compared to Black Bolt



What about hacking reality? You now Nymph's special ability which by virtue of PIS and CIS suddenly all angeloids forget they have it when shit hits the fan by the way 

How would a fight go between Giant Sohara and animate justlice league superman?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 8, 2011)

who gives a shit

Black Bolt still wins by reciting the alphabet


----------



## Thor (Jan 8, 2011)

Ripping light year wide holes in time and space> destroying planets and the sun./

What part of that don't you guys get?


----------



## Big Bοss (Jan 8, 2011)

Even if Black Bolt sucks at Karaoke he still wins on the account that he just says a word and she dies.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 8, 2011)

Black Bolt has any defense against reality warping?


----------



## Thor (Jan 8, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> Black Bolt has any defense against reality warping?



His voice rips light year wide holes in time and space. 

I'm going to keep posting this till you get this into your skull.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 8, 2011)

Thor Odinson said:


> His voice rips light year wide holes in time and space.
> 
> I'm going to keep posting this till you get this into your skull.



And this somewhat offer him defense against reality warping because?


----------



## Thor (Jan 8, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> And this somewhat offer him defense against reality warping because?



What reality will there be to manipulate when *time* and *space* is destroyed? 

On what scale is her reality warping?

Keep in mind that the Fault that Black Bolts voice created resulted in several alternate universes being destroyed, creating anomilies on a multiversal scale etc


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 8, 2011)

Thor Odinson said:


> What reality will there be to manipulate when *time* and *space* is destroyed?
> 
> On what scale is her reality warping?
> 
> Keep in mind that the Fault that Black Bolts voice created resulted in several alternate universes being destroyed, creating anomilies on a multiversal scale etc



By feats her warping is local by powerscaling planetary level. Well if his voice caused universes beign destroyed I cant see Nypmh winning.


----------



## Thor (Jan 8, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> By feats her warping is local by powerscaling planetary level.



By feats the energy created by Black Bolt shouting 1 word can create a hole in time and space 7 lightyears wide, result in the destruction of alternate universes, create time and space anomilies...ect

Do you still think Black Bolt will lose? Add the fact that he is a pretty high level telepath, mind rape.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 8, 2011)

Thor Odinson said:


> By feats the energy created by Black Bolt shouting 1 word can create a hole in time and space 7 lightyears wide, result in the destruction of alternate universes, create time and space anomilies...ect
> 
> Do you still think Black Bolt will lose? Add the fact that he is a pretty high level telepath, mind rape.



I already stated that if Black Bolt can cripple universes Nymph lose. The only way I see Nymph winning is by the use of jellys, which are programs that enable her to make people fall in love which whoever she wants.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 9, 2011)

People, this is now a karaoke contest. Didn't you get the memo?


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 9, 2011)

Black Bolt sings "Mamma Mia"


----------



## Shade Impulse (Jan 9, 2011)

Karaoke goes to Nymph. Mostly because I'd rather watch her sing than Black Bolt.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 9, 2011)

Shade Impulse said:


> Karaoke goes to Nymph. Mostly because I'd rather watch her sing than Black Bolt.



You won't be watching. You'll be dead.


----------



## Shade Impulse (Jan 9, 2011)

A great last thing to see that would be though. pek


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 9, 2011)

She looks like a 10 - year - old.....


----------



## Shade Impulse (Jan 9, 2011)

My feelings are of a protective admiration and in no way sexual.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 9, 2011)

Shade Impulse said:


> My feelings are of a protective admiration and in no way sexual.



Um, okay.... I guess


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 9, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> She looks like a 10 - year - old.....



All angeloids bar Chaos are more or less between their mid teens and near the 20s, Ikaros definitively has 20 at least, and Nymph I would say 15-16.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 9, 2011)

I thought Ikaros was like thousands of years old


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 9, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> I thought Ikaros was like thousands of years old



I am talking about the age they should have based on their bodies. Though effectively angeloids dont change over time, to achieve this Nymph had to use a device which somehow allowed her to age, she remained equal in almost everything, she became very tall though.


----------

